# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Как группа крови связана с сексом

## Irina

Оказалось, секс и группа крови имеют некую взаимосвязь друг с другом. По групее крови можно определить сексуальное поведение партнера.

*  Секс и 1-я группа крови   Мужчина.* Талант в игре соблазнения! В женщине он любит большего всего то, когда она заставляет его ждать. Но если он все-таки своего добивается, его избранница разочарована не будет: он самый замечательный любовник.

*  Женщина.* Ей необходим мужчина, который способен крепко сжать в своих объятиях! Ревнивая и притягательная, она не выносит, когда он бросает на случайную прохожую даже мимолетные взгляды. Ее жадность до секса способна довести партнера до изнеможения, а возможно, и очень этим порадовать.

*  Секс и 2-я группа крови   Мужчина.* Очень застенчив, выражает свою любовь легким прикосновением руки, взглядом, но, если решает себя обнаружить, делает это довольно резко. Женщина в семейной жизни постоянно должна доказывать, что любит его. Такой мужчина обычно выбирает женщин старше себя, поскольку любит материнскую заботу.

*  Женщина.* Застенчива и подозрительна - никогда не подаст виду первой, даже влюбившись. Но она превосходная жена: преданная, любящая и в скором времени способна стать очень чувственной.

*  Секс и 3-я группа крови   Мужчина.* Все принимают его за донжуана, хотя он сам отлично знает, что это не так. Мужчина с 3-ей группой крови - любитель обольщать, но это потому лишь, что он боится любви! Такой мужчина будет неплохим мужем, нарушающим время от времени супружескую верность, но, несмотря на это, на него всегда можно будет положиться.

*  Женщина*. Будет верной женой, хотя и прячет свою верность за некоторой экстравагантностью. Если у ее избранника 3-я группа крови, ей надо в любви  взять инициативу в свои руки. Секс для такого мужчины далеко не самое главное. Ей придется буквально высасывать из него сексуальность, превратившись в некое подобие вампира.

*  Секс и 4-я группа крови   Мужчина.* Он очень любит женское общество, обладает великой способностью их очаровывать.

Его чувства не глубоки, и он может практически постоянно заниматься сексом. И горе той, которая скажет: "Дорогой, не сегодня! " - она больше никогда его не увидит.

*  Женщина*. Требовательна и строга, но вместе с тем способна привлечь внимание мужчин. Она почувствует непреодолимое желание жить, как только позволит "взять себя под уздцы"… но при условии, что ее избранник будет уделять ей столько внимания, сколько она сама захочет. Она настолько переполнит своего возлюбленного, что, дома он долго не усидит.

Источник: e-news.com.ua

----------

